# Pride of my fleet



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

brand new athearn sd-45 D&RGW #5336 and a link to my gallery

Just got it an hour ago

enjoy:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=134










happy holidays all!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Ohhhh Pretty!! 

Looks good. Who makes it? DCC/sound?

Massey


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry, Athearn DCC ready and chip is installed


she's runnin...................and beautifully i might add:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

way to go!!

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

congrads and enjoy. i almost like D&RGW color scheme


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A Handsome Engine.:thumbsup:

It needs a helper twin.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Twin has arrived...............................................










:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

swiggy said:


> Twin has arrived...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ,but 5327 is backwards....... just kidding,some railroards do run them as dubble headers any way ,very nice ,and nice back ground also.............mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They run them in triplets too.:thumbsup:

Quadruplets?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Gorgeous piece, Swigman!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

Like rabbits, I guess ... those things are multiplying like crazy! Nice additions to the fleet!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks everyone. I just saw a consist of two ac4400 up's with one D&RGW SD-45 pulling many a coal car (empty)


----------

